# Right terminology for various parts of doors, windows etc on Benchtalk101



## toolsntat (25 May 2021)

To many people this may be akin to a foreign language, so who better than the very knowledgeable Richard Arnold to help us understand what's what.
Cheers Andy













Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting


Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




us02web.zoom.us


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2021)

Just giving you folks a timely nudge....
It's tonight 
Cheers Andy


----------



## Adam W. (27 May 2021)

Thank you, I was going to ask what was on tonight.

Is it Richard who made that plane ?


----------



## Droogs (27 May 2021)

@Adam W. yes

Will be at the wksp this evening Andy but will try to remember and log on


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Thank you, I was going to ask what was on tonight.
> 
> Is it Richard who made that plane ?


Did you see the link above Adam?
Cheers Andy


----------



## Adam W. (27 May 2021)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## Adam W. (27 May 2021)

doest work as I need a password


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2021)

2CFJYi


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2021)

Adam W. said:


> doest work as I need a password


Any luck Adam?


----------



## toolsntat (27 May 2021)

Nice to see you Adam
Cheers Andy


----------



## Adam W. (28 May 2021)

toolsntat said:


> Nice to see you Adam
> Cheers Andy


Thanks Andy, Richard certainly knows his stuff and I'm glad I joined. I particularly liked the meandering conversation at the end about books and written instruction, it got me thinking about why I can't find any written information about running up segmented sprung mouldings.


----------



## 6x4 (28 May 2021)

toolsntat said:


> To many people this may be akin to a foreign language, so who better than the very knowledgeable Richard Arnold to help us understand what's what.
> Cheers Andy
> View attachment 111223
> View attachment 111224
> ...


Thanks for the link Andy, that was worth coming indoors for. I’ve found a new source of knowledge there I think.


----------



## pe2dave (29 May 2021)

Now on Youtube


----------

